# [SOLVED]GTK + polskie znaki

## uksz

Witam, 

Borykam się z oto takim problemem. Wszędzie polskie znaki działają poprawnie (chodzi o wyświetlanie). Problem jest natomiast z wpisywaniem ich. Mianowicie, w aplikacjach opartych na gtk, jak się wpisze coś z polskimi znakami to aplikacja zapisuje je w innym kodowaniu niż systemowe (ISO-8859-2). Dzięki temu, w konsoli zamiast normalnych znaków, mam jakieś krzaczki. Szukałem już na googlach i na fgo, ale nic na ten temat nie znalazłem. Gdzie może leżeć błąd? Gdzieś w localach?

Wklejam swoją konfigurację:

```
locale:

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

```
 Portage 2.1.9.45 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5670_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Mar 2011 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1 Q3AEULA skype-eula"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg jpg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nspluginwrapper ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard evdev mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pozdrawiam

ukszLast edited by uksz on Sat Apr 02, 2011 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj:

```

echo 'exec setxkbmap pl &' >>~/.xinitrc
```

Potem restart Xserwera i powinno zaskoczyć.

Poza tym ISO-8859-2 to zabytek, zainteresuj się UTF-8.

Ja mam:

```
  $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8
```

i np grzegżółka wchodzi normalnie.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

## uksz

Dzięki za radę, ale tego kodowania potrzebuje ze względu na windowsa (chyba, że XP obsługuje unicode?)

Nadal, aplikacje typu thunar czy pcmanfm, gdy tworzę katalog np. 'obróbka' pod konsolą wygląda on mniej więcej tak: 'obrĂłbka'.

```
$ locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=
```

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

Pozdrawiam

uksz

EDIT:

Gdy zmienię zmienną LANG na 'pl_PL.iso8859-2'  to programy gtk przestają w ogóle widzieć polskie znaki   :Confused: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *uksz wrote:*   

> Dzięki za radę, ale tego kodowania potrzebuje ze względu na windowsa (chyba, że XP obsługuje unicode?)
> 
> 

 

Co ma piernik do wiatraka?

Przecież przy montowaniu zasobu Windows masz opcję montowania z określeniem kodowania.

Np pendrak przez udisk:

```
/dev/sdb1 on /media/PENDRAK1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
```

Z mana mount:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Opcje montowania dla fat
> 
> .............................     
> ...

 

Więcej: 

```
man mount
```

Nie pierwszy masz na kompie Windows i Linuxa, ale 1 raz słyszę, żeby kombinować z kodowaniem Linuxa, żeby było zgodne z Windows - bardzo twórcze i śmieszne zarazem podejście.  :Smile: 

Poza tym Windows nie obsługuje ISO-8859-2, tylko własny standard CP1250, więc ISO w Linuxie wcale problemu nie rozwiązuje.

Łap sznurka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab

Albo zainstaluj to: http://flomertens.free.fr/disk-manager/index.html

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue May 10, 2011 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uksz

W takim razie dzisiaj przejdę na unicode. Wieczorem dam znać co się zmieniło.

----------

## uksz

Okej, podziałało.

Dzięki

----------

